# Tuteo



## beri

Me han enseñado en la escuela que se tuteaba a quien tenía menos de 40 años.
Pues... aquí en Barcelona, tratan de usted a todo el mundo que no conocen.

¿Algunas informaciones?


----------



## Tormenta

beri said:
			
		

> Me han enseñado en la escuela que se tuteaba a quien tenía menos de 40 años.
> Pues... aquí en Barcelona, tratan de usted a todo el mundo que no conocen.
> 
> ¿Algunas informaciones?





Beri, 

El "tuteo"es algo complicado y me atrevería a decir que es muy regional.  En sus orígenes, la idea era NO tutear a las personas mayores , personas con las que no había confianza y a todos aquellos de más jerarquía.  Los mayores tuteaban a los jóvenes pero los jóvenes no tuteaban a los mayores.

Hoy día el tuteo varía mucho según el país/región.

En Costa Rica la mayoría de las personas dicen "usted" sin importar la edad o jeraquía.  En Barcelona se utiliza más el usted, pero en Madrid el tuteo es muy popular.

Yo te diría que si en Barcelona la gente habla de "usted"tu deberías hacer lo mismo.  En otros lugars puedes tutear a los jóvenes y a la gente de tu edad.
Si no estás segura utiliza el "usted"  y la persona te dirá  " puedes tutearme" , si eso es lo que ella desea.

Si ya conoces a alguien y  quieres decirle "tú" en lugar de "Usted", pregunta:  "puedo tutearte" 

Veamos que opinan los otros, pero creo que no hay una regla válida para todas las regiones.


----------



## calzetin

beri said:
			
		

> Me han enseñado en la escuela que se tuteaba a quien tenía menos de 40 años.
> Pues... aquí en Barcelona, tratan de usted a todo el mundo que no conocen.
> 
> ¿Algunas informaciones?



Beri, je pense que tu es perdu(e)

Creo que esto está mejor en "Cultural Issues". 
Bueno, yo te puedo decir que España está cambiando respecto al usted/tú.
En Francia la frontera entre usted y tú se marca más (por lo poco que sé).
En Alemania sin duda alguna se le da importancia al usted/tú en muchas situaciones.

En España ya ni se tiene encuenta el "a los desconocidos y personas mayores SIEMPRE se les hay que tratar de usted".

Incluso ahora en publicidad o en la factura del telefono se usa el tuteo para tener una sensacion de "mayor proximidad" con el cliente. 

Ya no se trata de usted a los profesores en la universidad (salvo excepciones) y en una tienda ya no te suelen tratar de usted.

Siempre hay excepciones, claro. Yo solo digo que poco a poco el "usted" desaparece, pero siempre habrá gente a la que le guste que se le trate de usted.

Y, claro, la gente que ahora tiene 60 o más vivieron en una época en la que se trataba hasta a los padres de usted (no en todas las familias, por favor, estoy generalizando), de modo que para ellos en ocasiones ya no es cuestion de educacion sino meramente de costumbre y de uso.

En resumen: a menos que trates con un cliente importante, la policia, la guardia civil o una persona muy mayor... CASI siempre (ojo, casi) puedes tutear.


----------



## calzetin

Como ejemplo (yo vivo en el norte de España). Nunca trato de usted a nadie y he sobrevivido todo este tiempo. Y nunca me ha dicho nadie que soy un maleducado ni me ha llamado la atencion por no usar "usted"

...aunque yo considero el "usted" más protocolo que educación. Se puede tutear y tratar a alguien con respeto y decir "usted" y ser un maleducado.

..pero creo que este no es el tema del que estamos hablando hoy


----------



## calzetin

...sigo...


...otra cosa son fenomenos como en el sur de España (y en muchos lugares de América) donde "vosotros" se sustituye por "ustedes". 
En esos casos no es cuestión de educación, para ellos simplemente es la segunda persona del plural sin más


----------



## pinkpanter

calzetin, estoy totalmente de acuerdo contigo en que se puede ser muy maleducado con alguien utilizando el "usted". es mas aun, la conversacion suele tomar un mal camino cuando se pasa del "tu" al "usted" bruscamente.


----------



## esance

Hi desde Barcelona,

Bueno como ya sabeis yo tengo 39 añitos.... y veo que cada vez más gente me llama de usted . Entoces le dices a la otra persona, por favor tuteame.

Normalmente en algunos establecimeintos comerciales, restaurantes o lugares públicos, tienen la obligaión de llamar a todos los clientes de usted, sea cual sea su edad y yo, por respeto, también les llamo de usted sean o no más jovenes que yo.

Diría que es algo que queda bajo el criterio de cada uno.

I hope this helped!


----------



## calzetin

pinkpanter said:
			
		

> calzetin, estoy totalmente de acuerdo contigo en que se puede ser muy maleducado con alguien utilizando el "usted". es mas aun, la conversacion suele tomar un mal camino cuando se pasa del "tu" al "usted" bruscamente.



Sí, cuando hablas con alguien y se pasa del tú al usted... alerta roja!


----------



## esance

jajaja eso es cierto calcetín, por cierto,

Imagino que recordarás tu pregunta sobre hacerse la ...... un lio verdad??

El otro día cene con unos amigos americanos y me dieron dos frases un poco fuertecillas para responder a tu pregunta jajajaja

Hoy ya no vuelvo al despacho y me lo he dejado allí, pero si te sigue interesando, el lunes te lo envío!


----------



## vigain

Interesante el tema. 

        El tuteo refleja en alto grado el nivel cultural de las personas y por ende de las regiones; es un termómetro. Por supuesto que su uso determina niveles de confianza o respeto, pero es la inteligente fluctuación entre "tú" o "usted" la que denota la calidad del hablante, quien debe tomar en cuenta: la edad del oyente, su profesión (si de antemano la conoce), el sitio donde conversan (calle/teatro), el tiempo sin verse, el medio empleado (escrito/teléfono/internet), si el oyente está acompañado de su pareja u otros familiares, el tema tratado (no es igual hablar de arte que de computadoras), en fin.

Diría que refleja más el estilo del hablante que la confianza hacia el oyente, dado que muchas conversaciones inician con "Usted" para pasar próntamente a un "tú" sin haber dado consentimiento para ello.

Alguien suspicaz utiliraría el pronombre indeterminado "uno", a modo de agrupar para un fin: "pero uno también puede...", y por la respuesta del oyente se orientará la conversación hacia "tú" o "usted".
Entiendo que en inglés no hay tal complicación, "you" resuelve todo. Allì lo mandante creo que es la gestualidad mostrada. Un "you" imperativo imagino que equivale al "tú"; sería bueno opiniones al respecto.



--------------------------------------------
La exactitud es una Virtud.


----------



## pinkpanter

hola vigain, es muy probable que lo que dices es así en venezuela pero en españa no se mide el nivel cultural del hablante por el uso del usted que tiende a la desaparición.


----------



## Tormenta

pinkpanter said:
			
		

> hola vigain, es muy probable que lo que dices es así en venezuela pero en españa no se mide el nivel cultural del hablante por el uso del usted que tiende a la desaparición.





Estoy de acuerdo con Pinkpanter.  Yo he vivido en Argentina, Costa Rica, Panamá, Guatemala y España , la tierra de mis padres. En ninguno de estos lugares el tuteo se relaciona con el nivel cultural del hablante. 

Puedo tutearlos?


----------



## vigain

Si amigos, coincido, dije: si una persona no hace un uso inteligente del tuteo, es decir, tutear a quien no debes o cuando no debes, denota falta de respeto al hablar, y faltar el respeto va de la mano con el nivel cultural, es todo. Además, no por decir "usted" se es educado, me refiero al balance en el uso de ambas palabras, su oportuno uso.


----------



## calzetin

vigain said:
			
		

> Si amigos, coincido, dije: si una persona no hace un uso inteligente del tuteo, es decir, tutear a quien no debes o cuando no debes, denota falta de respeto al hablar, y faltar el respeto va de la mano con el nivel cultural, es todo. Además, no por decir "usted" se es educado, me refiero al balance en el uso de ambas palabras, su oportuno uso.



Hubo un español, premio Nobel de literatura, que se llamaba Camilo José Cela. Supongo que su nivel cultural era bastante alto (creo que en Suecia los Nobel no los regalan por la calle). Sin embargo, este hombre respeto y educación... nada de nada.

Como bien dijo Pinkpanter, puede que se trate de la forma de ver el tema en Venezuela.

Para mi más que EDUCACION es cosa de PROTOCOLO. Por otra parte yo no veo la razón por la que usar un tratamiento u otro según esté en la calle o en un teatro. Y tratar a alguien de forma diferente por su nivel de estudios es algo que yo no considero siquiera. Un papel colgado en la pared no es motivo (en mi opinión) para ganarse ningún respeto. Las personas son personas y porque alguien haya tenido acceso a la educación se le ha de tratar de forma diferente.

...eso sí, todos los ganadores del premio Nobel tiene mis respetos   

*PS: ESANCE! PODRÍA SER USTED TAN AMABLE DE ENVIARME SENDOS MODISMOS. MIS MAS SINCERAS GRACIAS POR ANTICIPADO. UN SALUDO MUY CORDIAL,*
CALZETIN


----------



## pinkpanter

calzetin said:
			
		

> Hubo un español, premio Nobel de literatura, que se llamaba Camilo José Cela. Supongo que su nivel cultural era bastante alto (creo que en Suecia los Nobel no los regalan por la calle). Sin embargo, este hombre respeto y educación... nada de nada.



Por mis clases he tenido que leer novelas de Cela. Escribía con expresiones bastante vulgares en algunas ocasiones y no por eso era un hombre inculto. Yo haria una distincion: lo inculto no es utilizar un registro vulgar sino el no ser capaz de utilizar otro superior (adecuadamente claro; a veces personas que estudiaron poco utilizan cada palabrita y unas combinaciones...)   

Vigain, No tengo muy seguro que la cultura vaya de la mano con las buenas maneras. Creo que no siempre es así desgraciadamente.


----------



## cuchuflete

esance said:
			
		

> jajaja eso es cierto calcetín, por cierto,
> 
> Imagino que recordarás tu pregunta sobre hacerse la ...... un lio verdad??
> 
> El otro día cene con unos amigos americanos y me dieron dos frases un poco fuertecillas para responder a tu pregunta jajajaja
> 
> Hoy ya no vuelvo al despacho y me lo he dejado allí, pero si te sigue interesando, el lunes te lo envío!



Estimada Doña Esance,

Al encontrar las frases, haga Vd. el favor de enviármelas para que aprenda algo de mi idioma.

muy atentamente,
Cuchufléte y Langosta al Ajillo

PD- en serio, Cuate, me gustaría saber!  Gracias


----------



## calzetin

Me acabo de acordar de una frase que fue hace unos años muy célebre. Un miembro de la RAE dijo:

- Vayase usted a la mierda! A la mierda!

¿Cómo podemos llamar a esto? ¿Ser un maleducado respetuoso?

Sinceramente, no creo necesario tratar a la gente de usted. El lenguaje evoluciona y creo que es el momento de olvidarnos del uso del lenguaje para crear ese tipo de fronteras. Creo que socialmente no se debería hacer distinción por edad, estudios o escalafón en una jerarquia. Se puede ser educado y respetuoso sin el uso de usted.

Además el lenguaje y la comunicación deben unir y no crear barreras (es mi opinión)


----------



## garryknight

Como en un café en el centro de Londres a veces. La camarera viene de Ecuador y me gustaría hablar con ella en su idioma nativo. Me preguntaba si debería tutearla o no. En Londres la gente está informal en este tipo de situación y no quiero parecer tieso o poco amistoso.

 Qué os parece?


----------



## ines

pinkpanter said:
			
		

> Por mis clases he tenido que leer novelas de Cela. Escribía con expresiones bastante vulgares en algunas ocasiones y no por eso era un hombre inculto. Yo haria una distincion: lo inculto no es utilizar un registro vulgar sino el no ser capaz de utilizar otro superior (adecuadamente claro; a veces personas que estudiaron poco utilizan cada palabrita y unas combinaciones...)
> 
> Vigain, No tengo muy seguro que la cultura vaya de la mano con las buenas maneras. Creo que no siempre es así desgraciadamente.



Convengamos que uno por más que vaya años a una universidad, si no fue formado como "Señor" en su casa, podrá tener varios títulos académicos, pero no llegará a ser "Señor" (o Señora) en el sentido de ser una persona de bien. Se puede ser muy bruto, pero respetuoso. Y se puede ser muy culto y sin embargo ser un irrespetuoso total. Uy... me puse muy seria, no?


----------



## araceli

garryknight said:
			
		

> Como en un café en el centro de Londres a veces. La camarera viene de Ecuador y me gustaría hablar con ella en su idioma nativo. Me preguntaba si debería tutearla o no. En Londres la gente está informal en este tipo de situación y no quiero parecer tieso o poco amistoso.
> 
> Qué os parece?


Hola:
Una pequeña corrección:
En Londres la gente ES informal...
En cuanto a tu pregunta..., yo la trataría de usted y le preguntaría si no le molesta que la tutee (a la camarera).
Porque depende de cada país y de cada persona tutearse o no.
Por eso lo mejor es preguntar: "¿Le molesta que la/lo tutee?"
Chau, suerte


----------



## garryknight

araceli said:
			
		

> Por eso lo mejor es preguntar: "¿Le molesta que la/lo tutee?"


 Lo trataré la proxima vez que la vea (¿es apropiado aquí, el subjuntivo?). Gracias por tu respuesta y por la corrección.


----------



## araceli

Hola:
Para mí es correcto, pero no soy experta.
Chau y suerte


----------



## domitila perez perez

Queridos Jovensuelos:
No porque tuteas a algun adulto eres irrespetuoso, sin embargo debes acostumbrarte a tratar a las personas segun el pais... En el ingles es igual en ambos casos.
En lo personal, me siento mejor cuando me tratan de tu... es una sensacion de mas confianza.... pero aclaro que existen ocaciones que no siempre es lo mismo.


----------



## calzetin

garryknight said:
			
		

> Lo trataré la proxima vez que la vea (¿es apropiado aquí, el subjuntivo?). Gracias por tu respuesta y por la corrección.



Sí, subjuntivo


----------



## lacoru

hola! soy un chico italiano y asì por caso vi este forum.
estoy interesato sobre esto tema xq estoy escriviendo un tabajo sobre el uso del tù y usted ue espana!
puedes decirme donde pueno encontrar informaciònes?
gracias!


----------



## hanna

Como algunos mencionaron en Costa Rica se usa el usted, más por costumbre (cuestión cultural pero no reflejo de nivel cultural, que me parece son cosas diferentes) que por protocolo, lo usamos con niños igual que con la famila, los amigos, los compañeros de trabajo y etc...
Cuando hay cierta confianza y familiaridad, especialmente con gente de edad similar o inferior, se vosea y algunos más modernos!? a veces tutean. 

Hace poco llegue a vivir a México (DF), y cambiar como me expreso ha sido toda una experiencia. Más entre el "ustedeo tico" y el tuteo. En mi experiencia, a los mexicanos hay que tutearlos casi de entrada, sin importar edad o jerarquía (aunque ojo, hay que usar el sentido común y a veces mejor usamos el usted y esperamos a que nos digan que podemos tutear); sino, no se rompe el hielo y siento que la gente piensa que uno está siendo un poco pesado, distante y quizás hasta un poco pretencioso.


----------



## MarX

beri said:


> Me han enseñado en la escuela que se tuteaba a quien tenía menos de 40 años.
> Pues... aquí en Barcelona, tratan de usted a todo el mundo que no conocen.
> 
> ¿Algunas informaciones?



Cuando estuve en Espanya me di cuenta de que el "usted" se dijo casi _nunca.
_No exagero, yo mismo me sorprendí. Aún en la universidad se tuteaban todos.

La situación en Espanya se parece a la en los países escandinavos y en la Biblia (Fijate cómo se tutea todo el mundo en la Biblia).


When I was in Spain I noticed that "usted" was _never _used.
I'm not exaggerating, and I was quite surprised myself. Even at the university (I was visiting a friend who studied a year there) they tú'ed everybody.

The situation in Spain is quite similar to Scandinavian countries and the Bible (notice that in the Bible they also tú everybody).


----------



## Firayner

Yo, al igual que algunas personas en este foro, con alguien que se ve mayor y, especialmente si no le conozco, le preguntaría si le molestaría que le tuteare. 

_*Curiosidad
*_En El Salvador y en Guatemala, una zona de voseo, el tuteo se utiliza más entre personas de diferente sexo o entre mujeres; entre hombre es mal visto, se considera signo de homosexualidad. Que extraño

Y, sin importarme ello ni lo que sucede en Costa Rica(allí el tuteo se considera pedantesco y es amonestado socialmente, se prefiere el _usted_, el _vos _cuando hay mucha confianza), diría usted a los mayores(esto por educación), pero a los de mi edad o menores, los tutearía y les solicitaría que me tutearen(solamente en Costa Rica).


----------



## Firayner

garryknight said:


> Lo trataré la proxima vez que la vea (¿es apropiado aquí, el subjuntivo?). Gracias por tu respuesta y por la corrección.


_Lo intentaré la próxima vez que la viere (¿es apropiado aquí, el subjuntivo?). Gracias por tu respuesta y por la corrección._


----------

